# Case forum needs help



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I come to visit and it always seems to be the same old thing on the Case Forum. I would be interested on idea's as to what we could do to livin this up. As a JI Case tractor person I will start and challenge other Case or non Case members to join in.

I first started getting into antique tractor pulling about 4 years ago. It seemed everyone had there own color, mainly Green or Red. I'm not sure why but for some reason I choose Case. There was a auction comming up close to home that had a couple of late fifty Case tractors on it. I wasinterested in a 400 that was suppose to run, as it turned out it had a loader on it and and it went for more than what I wanted to pay. Then there was the 800, engine stuck, possible head gasket out, brand new rear tires, overall in good condition. Well I was sleeping as the bid was at 450.00 and as the auctioner has about to say sold I woke up and ended up buying it. That was my first Case tractor. I overhauled the engine and went to pulling. I hope to attach some pictures of my Case pulling. To be continued.
:drums: :band: :rockin: :guitarman


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *I come to visit and it always seems to be the same old thing on the Case Forum. I would be interested on idea's as to what we could do to livin this up. As a JI Case tractor person I will start and challenge other Case or non Case members to join in.
> 
> I first started getting into antique tractor pulling about 4 years ago. It seemed everyone had there own color, mainly Green or Red. I'm not sure why but for some reason I choose Case. There was a auction comming up close to home that had a couple of late fifty Case tractors on it. I wasinterested in a 400 that was suppose to run, as it turned out it had a loader on it and and it went for more than what I wanted to pay. Then there was the 800, engine stuck, possible head gasket out, brand new rear tires, overall in good condition. Well I was sleeping as the bid was at 450.00 and as the auctioner has about to say sold I woke up and ended up buying it. That was my first Case tractor. I overhauled the engine and went to pulling. I hope to attach some pictures of my Case pulling. To be continued.
> :drums: :band: :rockin: :guitarman *


what happen to my picture :argh:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Case forum needs help*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *what happen to my picture :argh:  *


ok now I got one
:bouncy: :buzz: :elephant: :thumbsup:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Case forum needs help*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *ok now I got one
> :bouncy: :buzz: :elephant: :thumbsup: *


looks as I'm gaining


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Case forum needs help*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *looks as I'm gaining
> *


one last one
:smiles: outta here :kookoo:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Case forum needs help*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *one last one
> :smiles: outta here :kookoo: *


ooops thats not a CASE
unch: :cpu: :tellyou: :duh:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

caseman-d, nice looking rig you have there! You seem you have a fair bit of knowledge and background on these tractors. Any chance you would be interested in moderating the Case forum section? Might be a good opportuntity to gin up some interest and following. I don't much if any experience with Case tractors or I would jump in there with you. Let me do some looking around and see what I can find and learn about these tractors.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

caseman so how much weight can you pull with your tractor. Thats the kind of tractor pulling i like dont care to much for all them modfied ones. Thanks for the pictures and like Chief said we need a moderar for the Case board. How about it:question: 
Jody


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *caseman so how much weight can you pull with your tractor. Thats the kind of tractor pulling i like dont care to much for all them modfied ones. Thanks for the pictures and like Chief said we need a moderar for the Case board. How about it:question:
> Jody *


jodyand,
I'm not sure what the actual weight is that I'm pulling. Each slab on the sled weighs around 2000lbs. In the picture where you can see the wheel weights on the back end of the tractor the tractor weighs just under 9500 lbs. I also pull the tractor in the 8500 lb class. I only powered out once and that was because I backed off to much to allow the front end to drop down. I went from 15.5-38's to 18.4-38's rears and it still spins out. In low gear we just crawl up the track at about 1/2 idle.

So what are duties and responsibilities as a moderter?? Feel free to drop me a email.
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

caseman i sent you a PM and a email i sent both in case the email didn't go check you PMs.
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Caseman-D, I sent you a couple PMs to invite you to moderate the Case Big Tractor forum. Please let me know if you have any interest in this.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Caseman-D, I sent you a couple PMs to invite you to moderate the Case Big Tractor forum. Please let me know if you have any interest in this.
> 
> Thanks
> Andy *


Andy and Jodyand,
Never got the pm's, but I do have a problem with the yahoo messenger. Not sure what the problem is. Never got a email either. Sure I would be glad to become moderater of the case board as I have had several members also ask me, will see if I can find the pm's.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome*

Ok caseman you are our newest moderator to the big tractor board Thanks. Don't know what happen to the PMs maybe get them today in any case Thanks.
Jody


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Welcome*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Ok caseman you are our newest moderator to the big tractor board Thanks. Don't know what happen to the PMs maybe get them today in any case Thanks.
> Jody *


Found the pm's, just had to find them, makes me wonder about the emai
,l:truth: :duh:


----------



## buffalow2 (Jan 28, 2005)

*800 case*

hay i got one looks like that only its LP


----------

